# Turkey Cranberry Pasta Salad:~ Yield: 6 servings...



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Turkey Cranberry Pasta Salad is loaded with my holiday favorite flavors. Juicy turkey, sweet tart cranberries, toasted almonds and crunchy celery are mixed with pasta tossed in an easy poppy seed dressing. This salad is the perfect way to enjoy leftover turkey.

The first step, toasting the almonds makes a big difference in flavor in this recipe. You can toast a just the amount called for in this recipe on the stovetop but I often toast up a larger batch in the oven.
They are perfect in this salad but also great to sprinkle on salads and casseroles too. To toast sliced almonds, preheat the oven to 350 degrees and place them on a pan. Bake 3-5 minutes stirring occasionally. You will have to watch them closely as they go from perfectly toasted to burnt in a matter of a minutes.
This easy pasta salad uses leftover cooked turkey but you can substitute chicken or ham. I have used both store bought and homemade poppy seed dressing in this recipe. While I love poppy seed dressing with this salad, a citrusy vinaigrette would also be delicious! 

************************
Ingredients:>
12 oz bow-tie pasta (or other short pasta)
2 cups diced cooked turkey
1/2 cup celery , chopped
2/3 cup dried cranberries
1/3 cup sliced almonds , toasted
1/4 cup green onions , sliced
2/3 cup poppy seed dressing (store bought or homemade)
1/3 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar (optional)

Instructions:>
Place almonds in a small non-stick pan and cook over medium heat until lightly browned.
Cook pasta al dente according to package directions.
Combine poppy seed dressing, mayonnaise and cider vinegar (and sugar if using) in a small bowl and mix well.
Toss all ingredients in a larger bowl and chill at least 1 hour before serving.

**************************************************


----------



## Jeanie L

That looks sooo good.Thank you..


----------



## pfoley

looks delish; saved it.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Jeanie L said:


> That looks sooo good.Thank you..


Yer welcome Jeanie!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

pfoley said:


> looks delish; saved it.


Let us know how it turns out when you make it plz & ty.


----------

